# Goldens born In August 2020



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members who have a pup born in August 2020.


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

Me!!! Phoebe was born August 15, 2020! Is she the only one???


----------

